# Arrow Pods



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

_This piece appeared in an edition of The Archery Wire (www.thearcherywire.com). Editor J.R. Absher touches on a historical point (and a low point for bow hunting) worth remembering due to the surprising results of this investigation. _

A press release issued last week by Colorado Parks and Wildlife brought back a subject that has pretty much been totally off my archery and bowhunting radar for more than 20 years.

According to the report, as the result of an ongoing investigation, four South Carolina men were arrested for violating a variety of Colorado's wildlife laws, including the use of poisons and toxicants with their archery equipment.

The suspects, George R. Plummer, 51 and Joseph Nevling, 50 both of Timmonsville, Michael C. Courtney, 25 of Florence, and James Cole, 55 from Sumter were arrested at their hunting camp east of Collbran on Saturday evening, September 7.

I can't remember the last time I read or heard about the illegal use of arrow "pods" containing paralysis-causing muscle relaxants like succinylcholine chloride to bring down game animals by using chemistry rather than a well-placed broadhead to the vitals.

Like many industry veterans, I vividly remember the intense controversy surrounding the 1989 book by Texan Adrian Benke, "The Bowhunting Alternative," which not only advocated the use of pods to kill game, but raised unsubstantiated claims that bowhunters fail to recover more than half the game animals they shoot with regular hunting arrows. Thankfully, the fame and newsworthiness of Benke's book as well as his unethical agenda were short-lived, and as a result, most hunting archers under the age of 40 have probably never heard of him or his misguided mission.

But last week's arrest in Colorado brought those unpleasant memories roaring back, especially after the defendants appeared before a judge in Grand Junction for their September 11 hearing.

According to the Grand Junction Daily Sentinel, George Plummer told authorities following his arrest that he'd been returning to the same leased cabin and using the drugged arrows since the late-1980s, according to Michael Blanck, District Wildlife Manager for the Colorado agency.

Plummer and his nefarious hunting activities in Colorado had been under scrutiny for nearly two years, after a tip was received from another hunter. This year, Plummer's group was under surveillance since shortly after they arrived around August 31, which marked the start of archery season, Blanck said.

"It's hard to say how many animals they've taken illegally," state wildlife investigator Rich Antonio told Judge Arthur Smith in court last week.

All four pleaded guilty to the charges. They received thousands of dollars in fines and court costs in addition to losing their hunting privileges in Colorado - and likely others states - for four years.

"You ought to be ashamed of yourself," Judge Smith told one of the defendants during the sentencing. "This isn't hunting. This is just going out and killing things."

Perhaps the most disturbing part of Wednesday's hearing was the reaction by one of the four men, who not only lacked remorse, but dared defy the court.

"Back in South Carolina, everybody hunts with (poison arrows)," boasted James Cole, further describing the illegal method as an "insurance policy" that works for all types of game.

We can only hope Cole's statement, as well as the case itself, doesn't indicate there's any sort of clandestine movement among some ne'er-do-wells and bottom feeders in certain regions of the country who regularly engage in this reprehensible and blatantly unethical practice.

_- J.R. Absher_


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks Glen, I had read about the arrests, but had not followed up on the hearings. The low life's also had all their hunting equipment confiscated. The four years loss of hunting privileges seems light though. In other cases of long term violations here, when found guilty, they lost hunting privileges for life.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Stonegod said:


> Interesting read Glen, just out of curiosity.....when using these poison pods is the meat of the quarry taken still safe to eat?


as far as I understand this practice SG, when the meat is cooked, all traces of the poisons are eliminated.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I personally would still have trouble eating meat that was taken that way...........


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

I heard about poisoned arrow tips before, but did not know how long ago it was being done. +1 that the 4 year loss of hunting privileges is weak, these guys have been in the wrong far too long. They are basically poachers, and poachers rarely do an about face and start being ethical, responsible hunters. They will just keep killing things without remorse.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

220swift said:


> I personally would still have trouble eating meat that was taken that way...........


If I knew it was taken that way, I'd be calling the authorities, and I know you all would be too.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Strap a bucket of rats to their butts !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Not till they eat their way out !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

youngdon said:


> If I knew it was taken that way, I'd be calling the authorities, and I know you all would be too.


Yes, in reality I'd be calling before they even had it field dressed.............


----------



## Provost (Sep 16, 2013)

What a bunch of goons, that's just sad. They aren't proficient with bows so instead they shoot a poison arrow hoping it will hit the animal. It sounds like something out of a Indiana jones movie...poison arrows. C'mon. ????

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

those types seem to be everywhere.............


----------



## enderst (Oct 7, 2012)

caning first then bucket of rats


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

they got off easy,too damn easy

i like the rat idea

but lets face facts here,man has been using poison arrows to take game for as long as bow hunting has been around

alot of primitive tribal hunters still do

but these people do it as a matter of survival

we hunt in this country for sport(for some its still a matter of survival)so that makes it unethical

not to mention game laws make it illegal

if i was to see someone,or hear of someone taking game in this manner i would most definatly be calling my local DNR officer

i beleive its my duty as a sportsman to report anything illegal and unethical in the field to the authorities.

it wouldnt be the first time i have called the DNR on someone,and damn sure wouldnt be the last time

just like the guy i turned in for using his .06 rifle in a shotgun zone on the last day of gun season a few years ago

i was out bowhunting and spotted him taking it out of his truck and asked him what he was doing

he said "getting my deer",i asked if he was aware that this was the shotgun zone,he said "yup,but its the last day of the season and i didnt feel like driving up north". so i waited for him to walk into the woods and then grabbed my phone and called the local DNR officer and waited for him to show up.guy got a ticket and lost his rifle.then gave me the finger and i just laughed at him.

the officer thanked me for calling it in


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

:clapclap:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL good for you ! Out here they have the decoy deer, it is mechanical and operated from across the road by remote control, they bust road hunters. I know a guy who shot it twice before he heard them yelling at him. They wrote him two tickets, 1 for shooting from the vehicle and the other for shooting from a road. Unbelievably they let him continue hunting, IMO they should have taken his draw tag.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

You are the man SGB :getrdone: . That guy also got off easy Don, your right on the money that he should have lost his tag for the season, so maybe he will learn his lesson :frusty:


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

I don't know why someone would want to use poison arrows to begin with. Makes no sense to me. Sounds like killing not hunting. Those guys shouldn't be able to hunt until NEVER! I get to see the game wardens multiple times during deer season. Once it was 3 times in one day! We are always legal too. If I didn't want to see them more Id bring their attention to the tresspassers on my farm. I have some nice stands from people that try and hang them on my side of the fence


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

So you got a nice collection of free tree stands, so you can make a profit :greedy:.


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

A10hunter said:


> So you got a nice collection of free tree stands, so you can make a profit :greedy:.


Nope no profit. Unless you count not having to buy many stands of your own cuz there was a free one in the tree lol.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Saving money buy not having to any is a good deal, and losing hunting equipment might teach them to respect private property.


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

They won't learn. See sign of people on there all the time. The property is well marked with signs too. Maybe that would be a good use for poison/explosive arrows.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Just a comment, SGB, on your comment, "we hunt in this country for sport(for some its still a matter of survival..."

Agreed that some hunt for sport and some for survival, there is another segment of the hunting population that's in the middle of the two extremes: hunters that subsidize their food expense with wild game. I am one of those - probably like most of us.

While I prefer wild game to store-bought mystery meat, I don't eat it exclusively. It's more of a healthy alternative and a way of keeping expenses down. Survival in a sense.

In any event, I agree that they shouldn't be granted legal hunting status ever again. But, license or no license, who is to stop them? They already don't care about laws. It's good to snare a few of the cheats whenever we can, and I take my hat off to you SGB. With you all the way.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL poison arrows.....


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Update from the Colorado DOW........

​




​
​
CPW PUTTING POACHERS IN THEIR SIGHTS​
GRAND JUNCTION, CO- The recent poaching arrest of four men from South Carolina by Colorado Parks and Wildlife has prompted public discussion and debate about the importance of ethical hunting. It also illustrates how seriously the agency, law-abiding hunters and many residents of the state take illegal wildlife activity.​
After a lengthy investigation by state and federal wildlife officials, George Plummer, Michael Courtney, Joseph Nevling and James Cole were arrested Sept. 7 near Collbran for suspicion of violating a variety of wildlife laws including using a powerful toxin attached to their arrows, hunting after legal hours, using bow-mounted electronic or battery-powered devices and hunting bear, deer and elk over bait.​
"In Colorado, wildlife regulations exist for three main reasons," said Northwest Regional Manager Ron Velarde. "There are biological reasons, safety reasons and 'fair chase' considerations. The use of poisons or toxicants to hunt is a very unethical method of hunting, violating the tenets of fair chase and can also be very dangerous to the user."

Velarde adds that the use of poisons and toxicants allows an individual to take an irresponsible shot, relying on the effects of the drugs to kill the animal rather than skill, patience, discipline and a well-placed shot.​
During the course of the yearlong investigation, the four men were placed under surveillance by investigators from Colorado Parks and Wildlife and the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service. Because of the overwhelming amount of incriminating evidence investigators gathered, the four men quickly pleaded guilty to the illegal activity. Plummer, who is considered the leader of the group, admitted to officers that he had used poisoned arrows in Colorado for the past twenty years while fully aware that it is illegal in this state.

The four accepted a plea bargain and agreed to pay over $10,000 in fines for the use of the toxicant and for illegal possession of big game. They forfeited all evidence seized in the case, including four Mathews compound bows, arrows and quivers, an ATV, night vision goggles, flashlights mounted on their bows, coolers containing game meat, animal hides, the poison and the arrow-mounted pods used to inject the drug into the elk, deer and bear they killed.

All four men received a 4-year deferred sentence on charges of illegal possession of three of more big game animals, which can result in fines of up to $10,000 per animal and a year in prison if they violate the terms of the deferred sentence. During the 4 years, the men are banned from hunting in Colorado.

Each defendant must also attend a hearing before a CPW Hearings Officer where they may receive an additional lifetime suspension of hunting privileges in Colorado and 38 other Wildlife Violator Compact states, including their home state of South Carolina.

In addition, the four men agreed to make donations, ranging from $250 to $1000 each to Operation Game Thief, an anonymous tip line for wildlife violations.

"Many poaching cases are brought to our attention by a concerned hunter or member of the public that has observed illegal activity and has acted responsibly to stop it," said Michael Blanck, Colorado Parks and Wildlife's district wildlife manager in Collbran.

In several recent high-profile poaching cases in Colorado - including the arrest of 8 men from Michigan, Indiana and Colorado for extensive, multi-state illegal wildlife activity - an investigation begins with a tip from the public, either directly to a wildlife officer, or anonymously through Operation Game Thief.

Officials stress that even the most seemingly insignificant tip can help bring an offender to justice.

"If you think you have seen something suspicious, give us or OGT a call," added Blanck. "A minor detail can be the missing piece that completes an investigation, or it may be the info we need to begin an investigation that will stop a poacher."

While impossible to estimate the amount of poaching that occurs, by some estimates poachers may take as much wildlife illegally as legitimate hunters. In many cases, the criminals take only "trophy" parts and leave the meat to waste, a serious offense that can yield felony charges and time in prison.

Law enforcement officials say that while most poachers commit their crimes for profit, others seem to have darker motives, including a willful disregard for wildlife regulations or a psychological compulsion. Many experienced law enforcement officials say that only in extremely rare cases will a poacher illegally kill wildlife for food.

"Poachers are not hunters, they are criminals, plain and simple," said Colorado Parks and Wildlife Deputy Regional Manager Dean Riggs. "They steal wildlife from the citizens of Colorado, take opportunity away from ethical hunters and have a negative impact on wildlife management objectives."

Riggs adds that poachers should be aware that wildlife investigators are diligent and tenacious in their efforts to bring offenders to justice and use many of the same investigative tools and high-tech forensic methods used by all law enforcement agencies. As the hunting seasons progress, wildlife officials remind hunters to be observant and report illegal wildlife activity quickly. Because wildlife officers have a large territory to cover, they depend on the public to help bring offenders to justice.

"We have very hard working officers and investigators but they cannot be everywhere," added Velarde. "We ask the public to helps us manage their wildlife and report illegal wildlife activity as soon as possible."

To report suspicious wildlife activity, contact Operation Game Thief at 877-265-6648. Verizon phone users can call #OGT.

For more information about Operation Game Thief, please visit www.wildlife.state.co.us/RulesRegs/LawEnforcement/OperationGameThief/Pages/OGT.aspx

For more information about hunting, visit www.wildlife.state.co.us/Hunting/Pages/Hunting.aspx​
Colorado Parks and Wildlife manages 42 state parks, all of Colorado's wildlife, more than 300 state wildlife areas and a host of recreational programs. To learn more, please visit www.cpw.state.co.us.​
####​
For more information about Division of Wildlife go to: http://wildlife.state.co.us.​


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I'll have more if or when available.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks, 220. Some real scum right there. I could not imagine going to another state (or, even my Michigan for that matter) to disrespect the law and people.

I say feed all of them a big bowl of apple seeds and forget about them.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Those guys knew they were breaking the law, they just didn't care. Glad to see the punishment is heavy.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

If the hearing Officers follow their usual protocol, these guys will loose hunting privileges for life in Colorado and all the other States (38) that reciprocate, that includes their home State of South Carolina.


----------



## NattyB1 (Jan 21, 2012)

I could never get those little colorful frogs to sit still....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for the update Mike.


----------

